# Airplane Mode



## UberTheRainbow (Nov 7, 2014)

I use my own iPhone, so when a passenger gets in, can I switch it to "airplane mode"?....The reason being, I hate my phone ringing when the customer is in the car. Should I just get a separate line for Uber? Is there a way to turn the volume up on the pinging sound that comes through the phone? Thanks!


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Your best bet would be to get an address, then hand out ear plugs, and then tell them to sit down and stfu


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

IDK about iPhones, I'm an Android guy myself, but on my Android phone there's separate volume settings for incoming calls, notifications, and media. i'm sure the iPhone has something similar.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberTheRainbow said:


> "airplane mode"?


That ain't gonna work. The phone needs data connectivity to track the ride.
Just adjust your ringer volume setting...plus the pax are in the back seat...the phone ring would be less loud to their ears.


----------



## crucian007 (Oct 5, 2014)

Place your phone in "Do Not Disturb" mode. No calls, text or any notifications will come through. When you're done with your ride turn it off.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Airplane mode is like cruise control for cool!


----------

